# A Watch For Â£50



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

can anyone suggest a watch for under Â£50 that i can use for work? but also looks the buisness(ish)? I have been looking at a "russarmy" chrono in orange, and also some of the vostoks on the site look ok. I usually wear a poljot aviator, but its hetting bashed to ****!

Also would want to put a nato strap onto it! so what tools would i need ?

ANY help would be greatly received


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> can anyone suggest a watch for under Â£50 that i can use for work? but also looks the buisness(ish)? I have been looking at a "russarmy" chrono in orange, and also some of the vostoks on the site look ok. I usually wear a poljot aviator, but its hetting bashed to ****!
> 
> Also would want to put a nato strap onto it! so what tools would i need ?
> 
> ANY help would be greatly received


How about a 24hr Raketa? Quite cool & different


















I like them on bunds:










You don't need any tools to fit a NATO (except maybe a spring bar remover) they just thread through the spring bars


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone suggest a watch for under Â£50 that i can use for work? but also looks the buisness(ish)? I have been looking at a "russarmy" chrono in orange, and also some of the vostoks on the site look ok. I usually wear a poljot aviator, but its hetting bashed to ****!
> ...


actually that looks pretty good.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Amphibias!



From this site; the one on the left can be worn anywhere, and for changing straps you need only a penknife, if they're not illegal by now..

Or, for a bit of bling, a Century Time



There's a black dialed one available now, google Century Time Black dial....

If you're a Poljot wearer these fit the bill; mechanical, Russian, automatic, 31 jewel, CHEAP!

Just my 2p worth...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> Amphibias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate...like the look of the century....might be in the process of buying one!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"like the look of the century....might be in the process of buying one! "

Good call, it's a fine watch, big and solid, with a really good bracelet. And it keeps good time!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just a quicky, but can anyone suggest a nato/military strap to go on an orange vostok century that i hope to have by next week?

Any suggestions....?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Black RLT Flieger:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> Black RLT Flieger:


that looks cool..suprised anyones up this late! thans for replying


----------

